
What Facebook does when something's rotten  - mattmaroon
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-20005784-36.html
======
Aetius
Haha,

Wow. Tremendous lack of research. How the fuck can you poll 1500 people and
just plug it in as 60% are considering leaving? That's like polling 1500
Americans and deducing that 60% of _all Americans_ are ready to leave the
country.

~~~
mattmaroon
That's pretty much how all polling works and it's surprisingly accurate when
done well. If your sample reflects the general population 1500 can be more
than enough to get a really good picture.

~~~
indigoviolet
That's a big if.

